# Punch and Die Set



## b.lindsey (Jun 17, 2011)

A few pages back on the Briggs & Stratton thread I had mentioned a long standing desire for a shim stock punch and die set. At that time I had missed out (read procrastinated too long) on the standard set from MSC which was discounted in their March or April sales flyer. When the June flyer arrived in the mail I noticed that the self centering set which goes for $279 normally was discounted to $185. Still a little rich for my blood but a few days later I noted there was also an additional 20% discount code on the flyer cover bringing the cost down to $148 plus shipping, almost half the regular price. This is for the Precision Brand (US made) set which kncludes 9 punches and 8 insertable centers for making concentric thin washers, etc. Granted this is not something I will use that often but when needed it should do well and last forever. As advertised, it will handle fiber sheet, soft metal shim stock, rubber and plastic up to .020" thick and stainless or blue tempered shim stock up to .010". So far I have tried it on fiber gasket material and on .009" brass shim. The price is good through the end of June and the item number is JE52426152. The JE prefix secures the sale price until the end of the sale. A few pictures follow making a 3/8" ID x 5/8" OD brass washer. The only note i would have is that each of the 9 punches must be driven through the acrylic base several times to "skim" them out a little to make hand insertion easier. The usual disclaimers apply


----------



## b.lindsey (Jun 17, 2011)

Here are the last two pictures of finishing the washer. The first picture above also shows a few other washers laying in the case of gasket material and brass. Naturally if you just need a hole rather than concentric ID and OD, the set can do that as well.


----------



## Blogwitch (Jun 17, 2011)

It looks to be a little pricey

http://www.arceurotrade.co.uk/Catal...Punch-and-Die-9pc-Set---18---34-100-192-00700

http://www.rdgtools.co.uk/cgi-bin/s...=shim+punch&search.x=11&search.y=9&PR=-1&TB=A


Bogs


----------



## b.lindsey (Jun 18, 2011)

I don't disagree Bogs, and significant additional savings could have been had if I had gone with the import manufactured set rather than the Made in USA set. That is just a preference on my part when I have that choice. The first item you show is the standard set which does not include the additional 8 guides for centering a pre-punched hole. I couldn't get the picture in the second link to come up but from the description it appears to be the standard set as well. You are quite right though that there are lower priced alternatives out there and I feel sure that any of them would do the job well for us home machinists. 

Bill


----------



## slick95 (Jun 18, 2011)

Bill, 

Very nice catch. I'm out of the country right now and subsequently don't have my flyer in hand, so do you mind disclosing the 20% off code also. I do want to take advantage of this bargain. 

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## b.lindsey (Jun 18, 2011)

Jeff,
If I still have the flyer it would be at work. I will check on Monday and post it if I can find it. The additional code for 20% was on the cover of the flyer sent out in the Charlotte NC area. In the meantime, if anyone else may have one handy maybe they can post it before Monday. I would assume other regions might have the same or a similar code.

Bill


----------



## Herbiev (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanx Bogs. Hell of a difference in price. Im getting one


----------



## Dave G (Jun 18, 2011)

I have a hole punch set that I made about 25 years ago. It has cracks and has been sharpened numerous times but is one tool I couldn't do without. It is well used and I like to think the tools that show the most use are my most valuable. Wise purchase and I think if you look at how many times you use a tool verses the cost of the tool this should be one of the most cost effective in your toolbox. Dave


----------



## b.lindsey (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks Dave, nice to know that you have found it that useful a tool. I can see how they can be resharpened easily enough when needed. I am sure one could make a set but considering the time to harden and grind the punches and die base, etc. I felt like the "sale" price was reasonable.

Bill


----------



## Dave G (Jun 19, 2011)

I fully agree with you about buying the set. You will not be disappointed with your purchase. I did make my punches from hardened dowel pins and only had to grind one end flat. The base was made from preheat treated 4140 and it has lasted many moons. I only use it on soft materials to keep wear to a minimum. Dave


----------

